# Keeping ID tags from coming off your dog's collar



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

I am a coach at a nonprofit dog training facility and my student contacted me today and said she has had to replace one of her dog's ID tags twice this week because it was yanked off (or so she thinks). She thinks they're coming off when two of her dogs play. 

I'm not sure how to answer this question because of all the dogs we've had in my life, I've never had this problem. Certainly not twice in one week. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on keeping tags on the collar, short of removing the collar(s) while the dogs play? I've suggested this in the past and she doesn't want them to be without a collar while they're outside playing...


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

When I've lost tags it's been because a leash or tie-out was mistakenly clipped to the split ring that holds the tags, instead of the collar's D-ring. Some of those split rings are SUPER cheap and pull right open. I've been on a hunt for high-quality split rings in small sizes because the two I'm using now (one on each dog, natch) are getting kinda sprung.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Tell her to buy a boomerang tag. It lies flat on the collar, so no tearing it off. They're reasonably priced, well made and come in less than a week. www.boomerangtags.com








From the website. The collar threads through the holes on the sides.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Boomerang tags or riveted ID plates. 
Example:









The Boomerang tags also come in a kind that can fit on a plastic buckle collar (not just where the collar can thread through the holes)

A velcro tag keeper is an option if the dog has multiple tags that need to be kept snug to the collar
Example:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Small carabiners will keep dangly tags on the collar better than a split ring. But I like Boomerang tags best, too .


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Tell her to buy a boomerang tag. It lies flat on the collar, so no tearing it off. They're reasonably priced, well made and come in less than a week. www.boomerangtags.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered a couple of these last week  such a great idea!


----------

